# Emergency? Difficult labor. -- Warning! GRAPHIC PICTURE



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Wynonna went into labor at 4am. The feet came out but the baby's head was twisted down under it's chest. I went in and turned it, so now it's snout first... but it's upside down and I'm afraid to twist it any more. The baby is alive, it's moving. But now Nona won't even push.

What do I do? :GAAH: Can I give her anything to "make" her push?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

Are you sure its upside down? If its upside down you need to gently push the baby back in and re-maneuver it so that its right side up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

Shell is this still an issue? Can you pull the legs? thats what you need to do since the legs are out.

Hope she kidded already for you but if not I am up and I can talk you through it if you need the help

She is probably very tired but you can give her calcium to help with contractions and pushing. Give her 20-30 ccs of Calcium drench or CMPK gel


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

His head is twisted, not his body. But I'm going to have to call a vet. His head is too big, he keeps grazing her bones and she's screaming.

I'll try the calcium, but it's probably pointless by now.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

call a vet. I dont usually say that, but I think it's a good decision


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

Yah calling a vet would be good. If his head is twisted then you will need to push him back a bit and untwist. How far is the head out?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

any news?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

ray: praying for a good outcome.....I don't know how all you that breed go through these hard births......kudos to you all.......I am tooooooo chicken, guess that's why I have all wethers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*



> .I don't know how all you that breed go through these hard births.


 thank you Denise... it can be stressful at times.... :hug:

Praying that all went well with the delivery...... :hug: ray:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

Just updating. Baby is locked in. Vaginal wall is completely torn. 2nd baby still alive, but Nona isn't looking so hot. She's going limp and she's cold. No vets will see her to save the 2nd baby because it won't even make the 2 hr drive. Livestock vet said she *may* have 48ish hours to live before she, herself, bleeds out and won't give any meds.

Today blows. :veryangry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

pick that goat up and take to her a vet! demand a Csection on her to get that live kid out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

I agree with Stacey.... that kid needs to come out if you want to try to save her....and/ or the kid(s)

But if you can't get her to the vet at all....Do you have any near by goat breeders... that you can call and possibly help?
In an emergency .....alot of us breeders stick together and try to help......I know I would..... or try animal control.... maybe they might try to figure out something....

it is a 50/ 50 chance that she is indeed bleeding out......she is suffering and needs immediate..attention... or she will die for sure ...


> She is probably very tired but you can give her calcium to help with contractions and pushing. Give her 20-30 ccs of Calcium drench or CMPK gel


 I agree to give her Calcium drench....

Is Nona the mom and she is getting cold and limp? If so..look at her gums/corner of her eyes... if her gums/eyes are white ...she may be bleeding out....or have a worm load...so you may not know if she is bleeding out if she does have worms.......

Don't give up on her....they is always hope.... but she needs help....
Get her some warm molasses water ... if...she will drink it...if not... syringe it down her.. if she is awake ...a little at a time(slowly).....hold her head evenly... not upright ...as you will get it into her lungs....make sure.. she is sitting up right... get a heat lamp to..... or blankets... to warm her..... The kid needs to come out.... 

...Is any kids on the ground(born)?...if so ...take it's temp ...if it is at least 100 degrees or more...milk mom and feed the kid colostrum... give by syringe or bottle.... If it is under 100 degree's ...the kid needs to be taken into the house and warmed up.... before feeding it...... give any live kid(s) a bo-se shot and vit E tab.... nutra drench... Rub the kid to stimulate it......The kid may survive.. if you work at it..... mom may to... depending on... if she is bleeding out or not... :hug: ray:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

am praying Shell ray:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

 Will be thinking of you today - hope you can get some help! I would demand it.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

Denise called me and walked me through moving the stuck kid around. Nona started hemorrhaging very badly while I was on the phone with her... Huge clots and then went completely limp. We put her down (as recommended by 4 different breeders this morning) and c-sectioned her. 1 huge buckling. Gold and white with chocolate moonspots. DOA.

I did take a picture to send the breeder we bought her from, incase she wanted to see what her buck threw this season. If no one is squeemish, I'll post it.

What a waste :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency? Difficult labor.*

Do you have a kid snare? Getting that looped over the kids head and behind the ears and pulling while you pull the feet may help, getting that first one delivered will increase the chances of saving any others....or if you simply cannot get that exhausted doe to a vet for a c section, you'll need to make a decision on wether or not she is savable...if not you can still save the kids by getting them out with a bullet and a scalpel and in a hurry. I'm so sorry you're first kidding experience has been anything but healthy and I am sorry to be right to the point but if you feel kid movement and mom is fading fast, you have 2 options, lose them all or try and save the kids :hug:

Just was posting as you updated, again...so sorry things turned out this way :hug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

WARNING : GRAPHIC PICTURE!!!!!

In the event anyone was interested, here's the huge baby buckling... He would have been gorgeous


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug: 

The best thing was to put her down, I'm sorry you weren't able to save the kid after all that work though. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats one large kid. I am so sorry he didnt make it and you lost your doe. How heart breaking :hug: :hug: :tears:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out Shell.

Sending some hugs.... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am very sorry this happened to you was it just the one kid or were their more? I hope the rest of them go wayyyy better for you.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought there was more than one because I kept hitting something in there when I tried pushing him back in... apparently, it wasn't a kid though  Ugh, today sucks.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that this happened :-(


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss  You did the best that you could do. I hope the rest of your kiddings will be much easier.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Shell - very sorry it didn't have a better ending. We've all gone through ugly deliveries and tough times. Hang in there.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Shell, I am so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your losses....it is so devastating......  :hug:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry :tears:


----------



## KandBNigerians (Jan 9, 2010)

Shell Im sooo sorry!! He was a looker, and big as hell! Keep your chin up, good luck!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: I am so very sorry....your right it sucks that you loss your doe an buckling...


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:grouphug: Thanks guys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... anytime  :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow. I'm terribly sorry for your loss. us goat breeders go through too much sometimes BIG HUG hang in there, the night is always darkest just before the dawn.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its always things like this that remind me of the stuff I need to add to my kidding kit. I should be getting me a lamb puller. I hear they work well when a kid is stuck far back that you can get your hand in. Never needed it but when I read posts like this makes me want to get one just incase. Im always trying to have my kidding kit more and more prepared just incase. 

Hope next month is less eventful and more productive for you


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.... that is so sad.  :tears: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry  What a heartbreaking day, many thoughts going your way tonight. I couldn't imagine going through that, I know it happens, but doesn't make it any easier


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:tears: I'm sorry Shell. I wish it had gone differently. They both had nice color. How old was the doe? Had she kidded before?

Has anyone had to do a ceaseren (sp?) before and saved the mom and kids? I would love to know how to do it just in case. Maybe have that in my kit. Painkiller and supplies to cut and then stitch back up.

Gina


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, that is heartbreaking. :hug: to you and your herd.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Nona was born in 2007 and had a safe, healthy kidding earlier this year.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, you did everything that you could..
sending :grouphug: we are all feeling your loss..


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss, this is so heartbreaking. He would have been a gorgeous little guy. Sorry it ended the way it did.


----------

